# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Kbc seste milosrdnice-humana reprodukcija

## Jolica30

Pozdrav svima, nova sam na ovom forumu i u mpo vodama, tj.tek krecemo. Od svog ginekologa sam dobila uputnicu za humanu reprodukciju u vinogradskoj jer se tamo lijecim kod dijabetologa, molim vas da mi objasnite sto me ceka taj prvi put kada dodem. Hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Jolica, dobrodosla!
Sve informacije o vinogradskoj mozes naci na temi
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83012-P...u-VINOGRADSKOJ

Sretno!

----------

